# Anybody Heard Of Ricardo ?



## rik1967

I saw a watch at a car boot fair called ricardo, a good looking slim watch but it wasn't in great condition, lots of marks on the glass and the strap was falling apart. I didn't buy it coz the dude selling it woulnd't take less than a fiver. Did i miss out on a bargain ? has anybody heard of ricardo ?


----------



## pg tips

they are cheap rubbish!

I have one that i got free, which was still too much!


----------



## MIKE

Don't you love it when a car booter thinks their piece of crap is worth something :cry2:

Today, a booter would not have it that their generic cheap pin palet watch from the last throws of the Swiss watch industry as they tried to compete against cheap quartz was not worth Â£30. Just kept telling me it was a windup watch that was very old (so it must be worth a lot  )and you can not buy them any more :lol:

Mike


----------



## rik1967

pg tips said:


> they are cheap rubbish!
> 
> I have one that i got free, which was still too much!


Cheers.....glad i didn't buy it. Still i'd have a free one.....where can i get one for free?


----------



## rik1967

MIKE said:


> Don't you love it when a car booter thinks their piece of crap is worth something :cry2:
> 
> Today, a booter would not have it that their generic cheap pin palet watch from the last throws of the Swiss watch industry as they tried to compete against cheap quartz was not worth Â£30. Just kept telling me it was a windup watch that was very old (so it must be worth a lot  )and you can not buy them any more :lol:
> 
> Mike


Sellers at car bootys say all sorts of crap to make you buy. The dude selling the ricardo made it sound like something special....he said it was very rare, not many of them around.....


----------



## pg tips

rik1967 said:


> .....where can i get one for free?


It came with an ebay purchase ages ago, I think the guy had quite a few he was getting rid of, realising he couldn't sell them he just included it with the watch I bought off him. His feed back was full of "seller even included a free watch!" etc :lol:

I'll have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## rik1967

pg tips said:


> I'll have a look and see if I can find it.


Post some pictures if you find it....i want to see if its the same one i saw at the car booty


----------



## Robert

Here it is from an old thread (PG Tips photo)


----------



## Griff

rik1967 said:


> I saw a watch at a car boot fair called ricardo, a good looking slim watch but it wasn't in great condition, lots of marks on the glass and the strap was falling apart. I didn't buy it coz the dude selling it woulnd't take less than a fiver. Did i miss out on a bargain ? *has anybody heard of ricardo* ?


Indeed.........on Fantasy Island....... where the watches should be!!!   :lol:


----------

